# ulcers from fleets phorus prep



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

During my colonscopy the doctor noticed many small ulcers in my colon near the rectum. He said it could be from the prep. He has seen this before, but never seen as many as ulcers I had. Anyone hear of this? He wants to do a sigmoidoscopy next month. He says it could also be very,very begining Crohns.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Sorry I donï¿½t know the answers to your questions. I hope others can help!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I tried to reply to this a couple of days ago but it booted me so...I've been waiting for you to write more about this, since it seems peculiar. Did the doc give any additional info? And why do a flex sig now?I'm confused.Karen


----------

